# What kind of slack have you gotten for being a Furry?



## Wilu (Apr 13, 2011)

Just curious, to know what people have told/done to you because you were found out to be a fur? All answers are welcome like I said I'm just curious.

Also what kind of fur are you? Hobbyist (You view it like one would view Anime or some other fandom)? Fursuiter? or is it a fetish to you?

Just a friendly discussion please or if you like you can tell a narrative


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 13, 2011)

This is just quick warning to you before others jump on you that you might edit out that "Spiritual" part. There is no such thing as a "Spiritual furry" type. There are people out there who are called Otherkin or Therian...but this is not part of the furry fandom. It is simply like having a furry who happens to be a christian. Them having that spirituality or religion has nothing to do with the fandom. It's the same way for Otherkin and Therian.

Moving on to answer your question I'm more of a hobbyist. I am a fur-suiter, I make suits, and I also go real life furry functions, as well as being somewhat active in the furry community. To me liking anthro animals is a bit similar to people who like anime. The only difference is we don't have a clear canon so we make our stuff which is nice.

EDIT: In response to the other question, I've never really got any real flack for being a furry. Not in loong time. The first time I ever dealt with any sort of random hositility was from a 4-channer at my college. He sat down one day and started rambling about how bad furries are and I listen to him, acknowledged his good points, and pointed that they are not all like that and I am an example. He pretty much got upset and stopped talking to me. He used to be pretty friendly.

Other than that I know once when Zeke and I were gong to surprise a kid's function around Halloween with one of our fur-suits, we had a random dude who said with a lot of venom "fucking furfags" when we got off the ferry. But you know you are going to face some people who don't like what you do and that's alright.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you "flak"?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 13, 2011)

They murdered me until I died, in RL.

You can tell I'm serious because I didn't use the ":V" face.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 13, 2011)

Little to no flak, because I don't tell every friggen person I am a furry, even after 15 years.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> They murdered me until I died, in RL.
> 
> You can tell I'm serious because I didn't use the ":V" face.


 THEN HOW DO YOU POST~

Also I am totally a mixture of hobbyist and fetishist, not even kidding.


----------



## Zyden (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not actually a furry, but I've had a world of verbal abuse for drawing anthro/furry commissions. You just can't seperate the furfag label from the fandom.


----------



## Wilu (Apr 13, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is just quick warning to you before others jump on you that you might edit out that "Spiritual" part. There is no such thing as a "Spiritual furry" type. There are people out there who are called Otherkin or Therian...but this is not part of the furry fandom. It is simply like having a furry who happens to be a christian. Them having that spirituality or religion has nothing to do with the fandom. It's the same way for Otherkin and Therian.
> 
> Moving on to answer your question I'm more of a hobbyist. I am a fur-suiter, I make suits, and I also go real life furry functions, as well as being somewhat active in the furry community. To me liking anthro animals is a bit similar to people who like anime. The only difference is we don't have a clear canon so we make our stuff which is nice.


 
I don't understand, I've never seen/heard of Otherkin or Therians. Can you please tell me what they are? Are they like Druids? I didn't mean Spiritual as in worship and/or the like, it's hard to explain the best I know how to is like the native americans and their totems.



Skift said:


> Do you "flak"?


 
What's flak?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 13, 2011)

When I was younger and we had a communal computer, my ma banned me from Furcadia after seeing the CSI episode. I wouldn't call that flak so much as maternal concern, though. Bitched about it then, but nowadays I'm kind of glad she did it. I still lurked other furry sites, but that probably kept me from getting completely sucked in. 

These days my boyfriend teases me about it a little, but nothing truly malicious. Otherwise, no one really knows. 

I'm a hobbyist.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm one of the lucky ones, I guess. I've never been teased or anything for being into the furry fandom (I don't quite consider myself one, so...). When I mentioned it to my mom, she didn't seem to care, though she was shocked when I told her about what furries are notorious for. She'd seen that CSI episode, but she thought it was made-up. The look on her face was priceless when I told her some furfags actually are into that. My brother doesn't know what it is, nor does he care. I haven't mentioned it to my dad, but that's because he wouldn't care anyway.

My best friend hates furries, but she loves me because I'm not one of the crazy ones that wear ears/tails all over public and use "murr" or "yiff" in my daily vocabulary. Plus we were friends before she knew, so she doesn't care so long as I don't try to force her into it or starting humping her in a llama suit. :V

To answer your other question, I guess I'm a hobbyist. I don't suit or anything, but I _am_ interested in that side of the fandom. I like the art (and partake in it), I like the company it brings, and I just like to have fun with it. I just have no money. ;-; And I can't sew! So no suiting or cons for me til I get a stable job...


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 13, 2011)

No flak at all.
Otherwise, this is just another part-time hobby for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2011)

Wilu said:


> What's flak?


 
...the opposite of "slack".

Moving right along, I really don't understand how I don't get more flak than I do, considering I'm pretty much an ED article in the making. Hm.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 13, 2011)

Wilu said:


> I don't understand, I've never seen/heard of Otherkin or Therians. Can you please tell me what they are? Are they like Druids? I didn't mean Spiritual as in worship and/or the like, it's hard to explain the best I know how to is like the native americans and their totems.
> 
> 
> 
> What's flak?



Otherkin are people who believe that they have the soul of animal, or the soul of a mythological animal, or that they were something other than human in past life, or that they been born int he wrong body. That's the short hand version. Therians believe in things similar to totemism. They believe in having totem animals as spiritual guides, it can sometimes be a form of druidism. That too is the short hand version. Any time you have something like a spiritual worship or connection the animal (real or not) you are stepping outside of furry, and into something completely different.

It is good to try to keep up that separation. After all spirituality should not be a fandom. For the most part users may be highly connected to their fursona because it is their identity within the fandom but do not confuse that with some sort of spiritual ties.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 13, 2011)

Someone said I was a furry on another forum (and they were right) and they and others thought that I was some wierdo who has sex in animal suits and how they just don't get me at all anymore. I explained to them that it is not the case at all and me being "furry" is just me liking to use my fursona as an online representation of myself, liking clean art and getting involved with the sane parts of the community. 

They understood after, but they still joke about it from time to time by saying stuff like I really am a fox in real life and how I don't shave often because I like to keep my coat grown out and smooth, silky and shiny as possible or how I only like Star Wars because of Chewbacca.


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeahh.. I don't tell anyone. Just.. my social standing is already fragile enough. :I


----------



## Wilu (Apr 13, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Otherkin are people who believe that they have the soul of animal, or the soul of a mythological animal, or that they were something other than human in past life, or that they been born int he wrong body. That's the short hand version. Therians believe in things similar to totemism. They believe in having totem animals as spiritual guides, it can sometimes be a form of druidism. That too is the short hand version. Any time you have something like a spiritual worship or connection the animal (real or not) you are stepping outside of furry, and into something completely different.
> 
> It is good to try to keep up that separation. After all spirituality should not be a fandom. For the most part users may be highly connected to their fursona because it is their identity within the fandom but do not confuse that with some sort of spiritual ties.


 
Ah, I see now, thank you.


----------



## Deo (Apr 13, 2011)

ITT: White people keep misunderstanding the religious and cultural beliefs of native Americans.

Probably in an attempt to warp said beliefs and cultural customs into some bastardized diluted of all meaning furfag version.


----------



## Enver (Apr 13, 2011)

Hobbyist, though I always thought fursuiting would be kinda cool.  Haven't gotten any flak. I guess it's cause I don't go around saying "HEY EVERYONE! I'M A FURRY! LOOK AT ME! I'M SO SHINY AND SPECIAL! LOVE ME!". I don't really hide it either, and nobody I know has been bothered by it yet.


----------



## Wilu (Apr 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> ITT: White people keep misunderstanding the religious and cultural beliefs of native Americans.
> 
> Probably in an attempt to warp said beliefs and cultural customs into some bastardized diluted of all meaning furfag version.


 
I agree with you there but that was the best way I knew to explain what I was trying to mean ^^;


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 13, 2011)

well in real life I dont get made fun of for being a furry at all. 2 of my best friends are furries and evreybody else doesnt care. but I get alot of abuse online for it. like I used to be in a furry group on anouther site and some dude came into the group chat and started shouting "OH FURRIES ARE FUCKING PERVS" and things like that.

but im a hobbyist furry. I just create furry art and talk on furry sites such as this one but I dont do furrsuits.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

I got to watch a chat room discuss Furries in so many ways, as if they forgot I just mentioned I was one. I told my sister in RL and got silence.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> ITT: White people keep misunderstanding the religious and cultural beliefs of native Americans.
> 
> Probably in an attempt to warp said beliefs and cultural customs into some bastardized diluted of all meaning furfag version.


 
I certainly got a bit of an eye tick at that. I also just got done grading a project where a teaching group taught some creations stories, commented that it was very sacred to the various tribes, then had kids make up their own...

anyway, to the topic at had. I haven't really ever gotten that much flak. I am a hobbyist and a fursuiter. my friends that know about the furry fandom know that I'm not a fetishist and those that don't know just think my suit is awesome. To be honest the most flak I've ever gotten has come from within the fandom itself when people comment of my suiting, meh. The only other big stuff I've gotten was when talking with a big group of friends in chat, I talked about my suiting. There was one guy that was really annoyed by it and started commenting that he wished that the chat wasn't about fetishes. I told him it wasn't and that it was a hobby. He asked why I would waste so much money on something so useless, and I laughed and told him I've spent more money on videogames and systems than I have on suiting. He tell asked "what the hell do you get out of it, prancing around in costume? It's fucking stupid" I just laughed and told him that I volunteer with preschool children. He shut up after that, because you really can't give someone flak for volunteering with kids as a hobby. 

The other commentary I've gotten is from the gaming clan which has some /b/tards in it, it's all in good fun. I also got a comment when I dressed up for fantastic Mr. Fox. We have something called "erotique night" at the campus theater. the local adult store sponsors the event and movies are 1$. They also have games and prizes. I dressed up for the event and the host commented "I can't tell if you're awesome or a pervert" I jokingly replied "well I'm here" "so both then". the guy actually thought it was so cool that I got velvet stockings, and a free pass for the rest of the semester.

And now my parents are helping me go to anthrocon

I get anti-flak!


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Apr 13, 2011)

Of the friends that have found out, its no big deal to them. In the way I explained it to them, most actually want to see what its all about.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just about everyone I know IRL likes me so no one has said or done anything.


----------



## Otto042 (Apr 13, 2011)

as of now, a few close friends and other furs know.  Other than that, I keep it to my self to minimize the hassle of explaining this to people who spend way to much time on the internet or never heard of it.  Its hard to convince an engineering firm to hire you when they know you own a black/blue dragon fursuit.  So... I just don't bring it up for professional reasons.  Other than that, I have good friends so the jokes I hear are never sinister.  They make fun of my cloths more...


----------



## Don (Apr 13, 2011)

None. I don't go around randomly telling people my hobbies, furry included. Even if I did tell my friends, I doubt they'd care.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a fursuit, which only my family and friends know about, though I've worn tails/foot paws about in public before, too.

I've been to a furcon three years in a row, and the only negativity I've recieved is from some non-furry kids staying at the hotel who weren't impressed by my labcoat/foxtail combo.

My friends are into video games and Internet communities etc., so they're nice about it.


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

An insincere burning at the stake.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2011)

None, NO ONE gives a shit about furry...


----------



## Azure (Apr 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> None, NO ONE gives a shit about furry...


At least, nobody who matters. Shit, I showed my friends the most terrible porn we have to offer. They laughed. Then they probably went and fapped, like regular adults.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 13, 2011)

My mom was MAD, until she saw FAF.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2011)

My friend called me a furfag so I ate all his Thin Mints while he was playing Disgaea.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

None. Ever.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 13, 2011)

None. I don't tell everyone on the street I am a furry. I have gotten compliments on my bored in class doodles.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 13, 2011)

How do people respond?

Well, I get laid all the time. :3c


----------



## Blutide (Apr 13, 2011)

Really none.

But maybe when I am over-enjoying myself, tons. ( just lost in the moment sort of thing )


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2011)

My sister and her boyfriend make dogfucker jokes at me and tell me to go yiff when they want me to go away.

My parents made fursuit fucking jokes at me around christmas and labeled a gift "To: Foxtail From: Furry Club"

My friends used to make jokes at me but it got old and they stopped.

That's about it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2011)

My mom was initially pretty pissed at me, but once that smoothed over I haven't gotten anything from her. Nobody else knows. :I


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> ITT: White people keep misunderstanding the religious and cultural beliefs of native Americans.


 
Indianweep.png

Time to scalp some bitches!

A little flack from co-workers that were mostly harmless, but that's about it.


----------



## Archias (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont wear anything overtly furfaggy in public, but I do have some minor things such as fox beanies and pics around that may give it away. The only time Ive ever recieved flak was when I got caught drawing a rather adult image in school (dumbass teenager YAY). My stepmother accused me of being a perverted wierdo, and I rolled with it and basically made her think I was the grossest person ever. When she finally realized I wasnt, I guess she figured it wasnt so bad afterall and now she even thinks its neat. Granted, Im 26 and not failing at life, so stupid arguments with my parents over shit like furries isnt on the radar anymore. I do what I do, like it or not.


----------



## FurryMama (Apr 13, 2011)

I told my ex best friend I was a furry and she was seriouly scared for my cats.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

None really.  Only people on the internet know.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't tell people I don't get no flak.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 13, 2011)

My roommate makes jokes about it, but that's about it. I don't think anyone would care anyone, it just a hobby.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 13, 2011)

Parents - mild negative reaction.
Sister - mild negative reaction.
Best Friend - neutral, doesn't give a fuck
Other Friend I ended up having to tell - pretty negative. things have been awkward.

I'm a fetishist. I don't tell people that though. When asked, I merely stated it was a fandom based around anthropomorphic characters, compared it to anime, and said nothing more. I don't talk about furries at all with my non-furry friends. Around furries I'm a furfag and around normal people I'm joe average.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 13, 2011)

I never received any criticism from any of my friends for being furry. They were shocked but that was about it. I let them know from the get-go that it is a hobby and the social viewpoint is nothing more than a sham for the most part. Thanks to that I found out that my best friend is one now so there was a positive outcome in my situation.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2011)

I got luckly, folks just think its something to deal with anime,
its why I went "Fuck it, I'm back to being an anime fan then"


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> None, NO ONE gives a shit about furry...


this X a billion


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, some friend told her buddies about furries after I explained them. Unfortunately, she got the mainstream description and not mine; she must have looked it up...


----------



## Tun (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't really discuss the fandom much, especially with people who don't know what it is. Definatly a hobby.

There is one furry at my school (or more, his idiot friends are acting like furfags too now) but he is too furfaggy to talk to. The first time I met him and started talking about Anthrocon (he had advertised being a furry the day before) he started talking about his favorite porn artist- while making animal noises.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't get any shit for it because no one really knows I'm a furry. And to be honest, if people found out, I wouldn't care. I'd just tell then to kiss my furry ass.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> I don't get any shit for it because no one really knows I'm a furry. And to be honest, if people found out, I wouldn't care. I'd just tell then to kiss my furry ass.


 People like you are why people hate furries.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> People like you are why people hate furries.


 
Maybe he just has a really hairy ass.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 14, 2011)

As far as my family's concerned, my sister just sees me as trying to get by on terms of money when drawing furry art until I get a job. She doesn't really approve, but she's not going to juke me about it. My parents are a different story, hence why I don't tell them anything. Not really sure if I see myself as FURRY FURRY, since I only just draw talking-animal related shit.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 14, 2011)

Really the worst I've gotten was a drive by insult when I was out wearing my tail.  My family generally doesn't really mind; they joke about it from time to time.  My sister, though, for a period was dead convinced that being a furry would ruin my life.  I think her logic went something like:  go out in public wearing fursuit â†’ people see me â†’ people suddenly become incapable of taking me seriously even when I'm not wearing a fursuit â†’ people note taking me seriously make it impossible to get a job.  I think she's come off it, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 14, 2011)

Only my brother knows, and he is constantly trying to troll me for being one...he fails miserably.


----------



## DelStimpson (Apr 14, 2011)

The only trouble I've ever experienced was being told I'm, "too furry" by my crazy, raging,  otherkin classmate... It was a very awkward moment to say the least. 
Oh and sometimes my gentle-man friend pokes a bit of fun at me about it, but in that case I know that it is all in jest.


----------



## killerlepord (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't gotten much flak at all. :B One thing that did bother me was when my best friend found out and tried to tell me I wasn't a furry. I later found out that one of her past friends claimed to be a furry and openly admitted they do bestiality. It took a long time to convince her that not all furries are like that. Other than that, my brothers would see my art and call it furry porn only because they didn't have clothes. My parents don't care much about it and my older sister is interested. >w> I believe I can say my other best friend is slightly interested as well. She said that fursuiting looks like fun. And that would be all.  I guess I'm a hobbyist. Though, I am considering making my own fursuit.


----------



## Distauryer (Apr 15, 2011)

None at all, cause no one cares. Pretty much all of my friends know, and my mom knows, and to them it's nothing different than simply liking anime or something. I've worn ears and a tail once when I was with some friends, but that was because it was an anime convention, and almost everyone I was with were also wearing tails.

My mom did tell me once not to go around telling people I'm a furry because some people think it means something else, but that's just common sense, and I don't go around telling everyone everything about myself anyway.


----------



## CatWaffles (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd say I'm a hobbyist. 

My friend saw me browsing some "furry art" and he said "Bro...bro.......bro. You're a furfag?..." In which I responded "Err...noo I just like looking at the drawings". 

Eventually I just admitted that I was a furry and he just said OK. We still hang out, talk, play games, and laugh together like any other day. He doesn't really ask me anything about the fandom though. 

Everyone else just doesn't know what furries are or just assumes I REALLY love cats and own like 100 of them. Which I do love cats, but I don't have any


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 15, 2011)

I am a hobbyist. I would imagine.
I think animal people are hot sometimes.
:3

My friend was just like "Are you a furry?"
me: "Uh... No?"
Her next day: "Seriously, are you a furry?"
me: "Uh, no Idea, I really like perogies though. I like the spicy cheddar ones."
Her next day: Okay are you, or are you not a furry?"
me: "Probably, you know that Shade bat from silverwing cartoons? Yeah he's kinda cute."
Her: "Bahahahahahaha! You're a furfag!"
me: 'Kay. I like perogies though."


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2011)

I am a hobbyist as well.

I gotten all the usual.  Been told I am going to go to fell cause of it.
Basically all of the stuff most have heard.


----------



## gerwulf (Apr 15, 2011)

Most people think that furries are all about yiffing and that, even a certain someone i know who draws furs seemed to not know the difference


----------



## Recel (Apr 15, 2011)

Im a hobbyst.

Where I live people don't even know if they drink or eat furrys. I dont realy say to anyone who is not close to me that im a furry, just to avoid them Googleing on the subject.


----------



## Kirkwall (Apr 15, 2011)

When my friends found out, they made fun of me for a straight week and pretty much excluded me from everything. They also told everyone I know and I got like a million people asking me wtf a furry was or they just made fun of me saying I fuck animals... Now they just make fun of me sometimes and call me a furfag... : /


----------



## Trance (Apr 16, 2011)

Not much at all.  One of my friends has seen me drawing a few times and he calls me "Foxyboy", but I can deal with that.  :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 17, 2011)

My parents think it's juvenile.

I consider myself a lifestyler.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 17, 2011)

Once was called a furfag and to "yiff in hell" for posting furry YouTube video on a non-furry website. Harmless stuff really.

Coworkers and family realize it's mascot/costume stuff, since I fursuit in local parades and get requests for public appearances.


----------



## Renwaldo (Apr 18, 2011)

People on here keep calling me a creep and a perv. 
._.;


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 18, 2011)

I get to have my special super happy fun time spots touched all of the time. (In people's imagination)

Normal people are just Jelly.


----------



## CarlMinez (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you guys actually get crap for coming out as furries? That's terrible and surprising. I mean, okay, my friends still joke about it but it's not that big of a deal to them or anyone else I know.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> People on here keep calling me a creep and a perv.
> ._.;


 
Bringing attention to that facet of yourself isn't going to make people stop



RagnarokChu said:


> I get to have my special super happy fun time spots touched all of the time. (In people's imagination)
> 
> Normal people are just Jelly.



wat



CarlMinez said:


> Do you guys actually get crap for coming out as furries? That's terrible and surprising. I mean, okay, my friends still joke about it but it's not that big of a deal to them or anyone else I know.



This I guess

Most people grow up and realize that whole different strokes thing after their balls drop. The only people who "Fursecute" are Pastor Phelps and the kind of people who think "ew those two are having sex that's so gross"

That's why the only people who baw about "fursecution" are the <15 newfurs


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2011)

Complaining about complaining about fursecution is the new fursecution.

joke's on you :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2011)

Except

I didn't once complain

vee face


----------



## jcfynx (May 7, 2011)

A nearly constant supply of delicious wangs.

:O


----------



## Inciatus (May 7, 2011)

Never bothered to tell people. I have worn fursuit to school on costume days and wore it once to a charity event. At school I never got any flack for it. I did get some respect fromsome people for it, though most simply asked if I had lost a bet.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

i haven't admitted to anyone of my friends that i'm a furry. i'm afraid that some of them will like me less; then again one of them is a furry...


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

Well, my father how i dearly love with all of my heart, almost got a heart attack.
When i was about 18 he wonder why i have so many "stuffed animals", he asks me: Son are you homosexual?(HeÂ´s not homophobic just wants some grand kids) I say: No dad, i am just a furry. Well after i explain what that is he takes a big breath and says: Son why are you not gay?


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

i'm not sure if my parents know what a furry is. if they ask i'll just tell them it is some one who likes anthropomorphic animals a bit more than the average person


----------



## Tsun (May 8, 2011)

I just draw furries because they are nicer and more fun & comfortable than humans to me.  Nobody much knows IRL unless someone has stalked me on school computers, but either way nothing's come out of it. I really don't have any need to &quot;come out&quot; as a furry or talk about it or mention or whatever. On the internet, well... nothing much either, but I can tell the fact that my sona is a furry is uncomfortable to some people.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 9, 2011)

None, no body asks if I'm a furry so I don't tell them and I also don't set off anybodies "furdar" so too speak.



liber_dragon said:


> Well, my father how i dearly love with all of my heart, almost got a heart attack.
> When i was about 18 he wonder why i have so many "stuffed animals", he asks me: Son are you homosexual?(HeÂ´s not homophobic just wants some grand kids) I say: No dad, i am just a furry. Well after i explain what that is he takes a big breath and says: Son why are you not gay?


 
I laughed so hard at that XD!


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Itâ€™s hobbyist but I would like fursuiter but it cost, so no. 
Fetish not so much as hobbyist but I do like seeing the adult stuff and I have some adult stuffs (collar and cuffs) but I donâ€™t use them for erotic play .
So I have a mixture of hobbyist and fetishist but more of hobbyist.

They laugh , said I like animal in more erotic way , asked me to meow and like that kind of stuff but nothing too bad and it didnâ€™t last long , about 1-3 weeks


----------



## Sax (May 26, 2011)

I've never had someone reacting in a negative way when I say I'm a furry. Which, admittedly, doesn't happen often, because I see myself as a furry because I like and draw anthro animals, (at 99% porn in particular), so it's not something you can yell to your neighbors. This said, close friends find it pretty cool.


----------



## GadallaRune (May 26, 2011)

I've never really received any flak or grief over this. I happen to table-top game (making me also a geek/nerd among other things). All my friends game, even my mother did when she was younger. One of our favorite table-tops is Werewolf the Apocalypse from the White-Wolf RPG system. So all my friends are already accustomed to and into the idea of being shape-changing anthropomorphic animals that whoop some serious ass. Plus my friends just see it as one of my many many fetishes that I happen to have. 

My sis is okay with it and a little into it herself. My dad just sees it as another form of my art, and my mom reads Laurell K. Hamilton - and then had me read them when she deemed me old enough (14 yrs) that should speak volumes right there.

So, for those that ever thought I was weird for the things I liked, or didn't like me just because my interests differed from theirs, I just didn't spend time with. I'm secure in knowing myself and the things I like, and the only thing I could ever ask those people was "...are you?"

So yeah, being a fur for me is a hobby, a fetish, something fun to implement into other interests of mine, and overall a part of my art.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 26, 2011)

My family thinks it's immature and stupid. It may have been that way in the past, but no so much now.

My friends in college, however, like me as a furry.


----------



## Belluavir (May 29, 2011)

Oh I'm a fetishist, I love browsing furry porn, though I don't do it that often oddly enough... I'd like to fursuit, be more involved in some furry community and I've considered going to conventions, but not much of that yet. 

I also have a dream of being the man who successfully commercialises the furry fandom. 

People on this forum being overly defensive often discriminate against me inadvertantly, but I know they're just putting up an emotional firewall. It annoys me but I try to ignore it.

I've been verbally and physically aggressed against for wearing my colar and cuffs in public but that doesn't have anything to do with being a furry and the result would not have been different if I was not a furry. 

My few internet friends should know by now and of course my partner knows. I've never been attacked for it by either party and if that ever does start happening, that relationship will end. I have no tolerance for people who would do something like that.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

One of the people I know who actually knows what furries are says "yiff in hell" whenever I mention them around her. I have tried many times to be a furry, but I can never keep a fursona, so I guess I'll just be an animal worshiper.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 30, 2011)

Lots of it. Though I have dickish parents that wouldn't be happy if I even did exactly what they planned for me in thier MAAGICAL CRYSTAL BALL.

Long version, my parents both ousted me to both sides of the family in the worst way possible(my mom surprise picked me up for lunch at a convention and refered to it as the "kitten fuckers convention" to my family that thanksgiving, and said audibly that what she was thankful for was that her daughter didnt' wear a tail) - My dad went to MFF and misconstrued stories all to hell to my family when i wasn't there, and pretty much spread the CSI philosophy to everyone- when i did show up I had a few people confront and tell me thier most audible displeasure at my decision) -  and everyone thinks i'm odd,  no matter how much I try to explain myself, the fandom, and the money it makes me. But, I didn't really have a great standing beforehand, so the difference isn't too drastic. I was a black sheep far before this happened. If I gave any reasonable sort of a damn on trying to make my family happy to thier stubborn whims, i would've slit my wrists years ago.


----------



## mitchau (May 30, 2011)

Doesn't really count as slack but one of my tutors said she didn't want furries in her class, jokingly I guess. I didn't say a word.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 30, 2011)

mitchau said:


> Doesn't really count as slack but one of my tutors said she didn't want furries in her class, jokingly I guess. I didn't say a word.


 
Honestly, I wonder how the situation led to that utterance.


----------



## mitchau (May 30, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Honestly, I wonder how the situation led to that utterance.


 
The tutor is doing a thesis on 4chan. Some guys made a little presentation and jokingly put a smash brothers screen cap of Yoshi posed behind Pikachu in it, and that lead to her disgust.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

None whatsoever.


----------



## Punnchy (May 30, 2011)

^lucky.

A few people have like...laughed at me for it, but usually its not a big deal, and only like one person doesn't wanna talk about it ever, lol.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Not really lucky, it's just something I don't feel is relevant for anyone to know unless the topic drifts to that.


----------



## Pbjam (May 30, 2011)

Honestly, those how found out I was a furry didn't freak out. They all really looked at it as I can draw anthro animals really well. Back in Germany, my father had his friend over and was telling him how I was pretty good at drawing and even went into my room (while I was there) pulled out a tigress anthro pic and showed him. His friend was highly impressed with how good it was and they pretty much went back into the living room lol.  

In high school, I drew a naked anthro female blue wolf and showed a couple of my firends and random people. Everyone who saw it kinda freaked out that I drew something naked but acknowledged that it was really well drawn.

My best friend's brother jokingly remarks; "eww furries" around us but he jokes around with it. He's actually cool with it. 

All my current friends that come over to my house are all furries in a way and draw it too. They all take after me and want to draw better lol.  (Even I want to get better, gotta practice alot xD)

So far, not one person made any negative remark about me being a furry.

Oh wait, there was this one time on a Monster Hunter Forum where I posted some adult pics of an anthro tigrex/nargacuga for laughs and one person I know well there kinda got disgusted by it and told me to delete those "sick furry pics".  I actually laughed at this becuz where she sees that as disgusting, she likes to look at a gigginox impregnating a woman :/

But anyways, thats my story of being a furry so far lol.


----------



## SpotsMcDots (May 30, 2011)

Only really had it come up once. 

I was on a date with a marine, and he randomly asked if I had ever heard of furries. Told him I knew a little bit about them. He then started going into the CSI episode and a lot of the negative stereotypes. Trying to be neutral on it I was all, "That sounds a bit exaggerated, I mean even comic book and sci fi conventions have a sexual side". He kept trying to convince me otherwise.

He is an absolute sweetheart, and he'd have a total foot in mouth moment if I brought it up =) Just friends at the moment.


----------



## RetroOctane (Jun 1, 2011)

So far the only things is my brother asked me a question about pokemon. I told him " I hate pokemon so how should i know?" then he said "you're a furry. You're sopposed to know this stuff. 
The only other thing was when I told my cousin what a furry was he liked them and asked me to draw him as one.
Also I hate the show pokemon. The pokemon themselves are fine I guess.


----------



## Taliesiin (Jun 1, 2011)

Worst response I get is people asking if I like bestiality. Most people are just surprised with a hint of disgust, followed immediately by unrelenting curiosity. Most of my friends get off to furry porn, even though they aren't furries themselves.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 1, 2011)

So far, none. When my roommate found out he teased me a bit, but really he's kept fairly quiet about the whole thing. I don't really tell any of my friends, mostly because I don't feel that it's that important, but when the subject comes up, I probably won't be too terribly hesitant (except maybe around the 4chan regulars).

My parents are a different story. I'm sure that my mom's convinced that furries are all murrsuiters (I believe I'm using that one right) who gather together for orgies and shit. I don't know about my dad, but I know that if he ever found out on his own, one of the first things that he'd do is go to my mom. Oh well, at least I enjoy a healthy relationship with my parents, so these things never have to be brought up.


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 2, 2011)

Eh my roomate was the only person I told willingly, he has no problems with it, but has given me crap in kidding around.
My little brother found out by snooping in my stuff, found a video on my zune, since then he's been a real bitch about it.
Not the first thing he's found out about to use against me, read my text messages and told my parents I was talking to a girl they didn't want me dating anymore.
that happened atleast twice, it really is shit that he can't leave me and my stuff alone.
As for the Furry thing, he thinks I want to hook up with dogs, or where a suit and go hump a bunch of other people in suits.
He has the societal view of furries, and thinks that you must be a pervert in order to be a furry. Ya he is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

The people I know IRL are either furries or have never heard of furries.


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> as of now, a few close friends and other furs know.  Other than that, I keep it to my self to minimize the hassle of explaining this to people who spend way to much time on the internet or never heard of it.  Its hard to convince an engineering firm to hire you when they know you own a black/blue dragon fursuit.  So... I just don't bring it up for professional reasons.  Other than that, I have good friends so the jokes I hear are never sinister.  They make fun of my cloths more...


 
Thats pretty much where i am, but these "close" friends are "anime" friends. somehow fits in. we meetup and draw! ^_^


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 4, 2011)

Ill be damned if I let someone thats not a furry know I'm one.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't mind calling myself furry and telling other people. i just get frustrated because of the furry stereotype that all furs are perverts and have sex in animal suits. Although that is one part of the fandom, there's so much more to it than that. I always try to explain that to people, but lots of them just kind of blow it off.


----------



## Davanti (Jun 6, 2011)

My friends aren't really Internet-knowledgeable sort of people, so I highly doubt that they know what a furry is... that being said, explaining to them that I am one strikes me as highly unnecessary. ... Besides, they'd probably find my fascination with anthro animals weird and childish, and I'm not really too keen on explaining why it isn't. xD;
Although I did hear a few kids talking about a furry they knew once, and... well, let's just say their word choices were not kind at all. Which was... pretty disappointing, because even though I'm not friends with them personally, they'd always seemed to be the kind of unashamedly tolerant-of-"weirdness" people who either agreed with other people's hobbies or hardly batted an eyelash at them. 8/


----------



## Panthura (Jun 7, 2011)

What I don't understand is why people are worried about employers know for 'professional reasons'. Surely if they were considering hiring you before they found out you were a furry, and you seemed a good worker, it shouldn't really affect chances of you getting a job, because it's not getting in the way of you doing your job. So what if you own a blue/black dragon suit, it's not like you come into work dressed like that! I understand employers do factor it in, I'm just saying it seems like bad practice on the employer's part.


----------



## LizStaley (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really tell anyone, except for other friends I find out are furries. I'm an INCREDIBLY casual fur and usually feel more like I'm an observer than a part of the fandom.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 7, 2011)

Panthura said:


> What I don't understand is why people are worried about employers know for 'professional reasons'. Surely if they were considering hiring you before they found out you were a furry, and you seemed a good worker, it shouldn't really affect chances of you getting a job, because it's not getting in the way of you doing your job. So what if you own a blue/black dragon suit, it's not like you come into work dressed like that! I understand employers do factor it in, I'm just saying it seems like bad practice on the employer's part.


 
Careers are almost the definition of serious business, and most people  want to maximize their chances of finding employment. The worst case  scenario here is obvious. Someone involved in hiring decisions googles  your name, follows a series of unfortunate links, and arrives at the  belief that you are into bestiality. Given that you are probably  competing against a large number of other qualified applicants, it costs  the potential employer almost nothing to drop you from serious  consideration. While this line of thinking is somewhat paranoid and  assumes the employer is a moron, it is hardly unusual compared to all  the other things people consider with regard to future job applications.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't gotten any, online or real life. Not sure why, either that or I take it all in stride and don't notice. Or they just say things behind my back and I don't give a shit. So many possibilities. I've gotten asked about my camera more often then about my tail by random bystanders.


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Azure said:


> At least, nobody who matters. Shit, I showed my friends the most terrible porn we have to offer. They laughed. Then they probably went and fapped, like regular adults.


 
Isnt that how the fandom spreads sometimes? *curious gaze*


----------



## Night-san (Jun 10, 2011)

Eh, I don't really get poked at too much for being a furry. Now, I sometimes parade around public in wolf ears and a tail, and usually wear a collar in non-formal situations... but any jeers I get for that are brushed off, since I know I'm asking for it by doing that. -shrug-

I do have a friend who constantly makes furfag comments about me, but she's mostly joking. She's pretty much a furry herself in all but name; she draws mostly animals and anthros, showed me her "fursona"... she and her graphical-chat friends mostly don't want the label associated with them, I think.


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 11, 2011)

no one where i live even knows what a furry is lol. so im safe for now ^_^.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

S.L.p said:


> no one where i live even knows what a furry is lol. so im safe for now ^_^.


 That is best case for some


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to wear my collar around St.Louis when I was in Jobcorp. I just get people barking at me and such (which was funny because I would call them a bitch and they would get mad as hell), but nobody knew I was a furry or even knew what a furry was. Only one girl knew and she was my friend before I wore my collar. She asked, "Why do you wear a collar all the time? Are you a furry or something?" I said yea and asked how she even know about furries in the first place. She said she the only reason she know what a furry is because she seen a Tyra Banks episodes and she interview a furry or had a furry on the show. Then she joked around with having sex in fursuits and the usual, but it was all in good fun.

Oh I use the fandom as an excuse to do random out of the ordinary stuff I do in public. I'm borderline hobby&fetish for the art (not the fursuits though)


----------

